
Ask HN: Where Are People Moving To? - justinzollars
I see more and more moving trucks in San Francisco. Where are people moving to?
======
30minAdayHN
I was chatting with a friend on this topic. Based on anecdotal evidence, I
heard Oregon is turning out to be an attractive option.

~~~
brodouevencode
Really? One look at Portland and I start running.

~~~
30minAdayHN
Yeah, I thought the same. But I know a group of friends who moved to a beach
side town with dead cheap rental. Of course, I can’t generalize based on that.

------
giantg2
I've seen articles stating that people are moving out of big cities since the
pandemic started. I also saw an article that suggested a good number of
Californians are moving to AZ, but I think this was more anecdotal.

------
brodouevencode
Austin Tx. Not a joke, not hyperbole.

------
sushshshsh
Sitting here in NYC with a lease thru March rip

~~~
alsobrsp
Might be cheaper to break the lease. Most have out clauses, mine is 2 months
rent.

